# Wildlife are truly amazing



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Simply writing up this post in admiration of the animals we hunt. Truly resilient and amazing critters. I post this watching a rooster pheasant and 3 hens who somehow have still managed to make a living and get to breeding season in a place that used to hold lots of wild birds but now holds what I thought was none as ditches have turned to sprinklers, and everything is farmed from fence line to fence line and grazed off more than it ever has been. It’s quite amazing just how resilient wildlife truly are to the changes we push on the landscapes we give. Obviously pheasants are a non-native species but it applies to most species we hunt. Just a feeling of admiration that somehow, even when it seems like things have moved beyond their ability to make a living in the area, still that wild rooster and 3 hens persist.


----------

